# Definitive plural elder book



## arapahoepark (Jul 20, 2015)

I came across this book and review which is apparently a magnum opus for this man though I have never heard of him.http://torreygazette.com/bennuwn/2014/10/1/book-review-the-original-bishops-by-alistair-c-stewart 
So I am wondering if there is a definitive book on the earliest church from a plural elder/reformed view? Maybe I am not looking hard enough.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 20, 2015)

Have you looked at Samuel Miller's work on the Ruling Elder?


----------

